# A new Tourist RR is born



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive been meaning for some time to post a video of our new Tourist RR in Kingston NY were i live. the RR is part of the Catskill mnt line which goes from Kinston way up into the mountains. It has been in disrepair since 1977 i remember the last Conrail freight train to go up it when i was a kid, We use to play cowboys and indians on these tracks back in the late 70's.

These guys and Gals have done a great job of restoring part of the lower track system so they can operate there restored trains on them as of last year. 

They have a lot more track to restore once they get the bridge over the esopus creek repaired then the train will really be able to stretch its wings.
I found this video on YouTube a little while ago so instead of me putting one together have a look at this one...Theve done a hellava job.......











RS-1 has a neat looking paint job as well.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick how long of a ride do they offer at this time and what are their hours of operation. We live in Canton Ohio and are always looking for new trains rides. Thanks


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

I guess it is too hard to google for " Catskill mountain railroad" 

===> http://catskillmtrailroad.com/ 

look for yourself, don't ask somebody else.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01 Oct 2010 09:07 PM 
Pete 

I guess it is too hard to google for " Catskill mountain railroad" 

===> http://catskillmtrailroad.com/ 

look for yourself, don't ask somebody else. 
That's true, but you don't have to be a [email protected]#k either, not everyone is computer savvy...


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEZ, Sounds like the Rivet man blew a gasket today, No real need for talk like that, the guy was just asking a question.

Ive heard this is a great little RR with a big future if they get that Steamer done.

Nick, Have to riden it yet ? I know someone said you dont like to ride trains.

Johnn


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mr Rivet must have his pantys in a bunch today. Thats ok it happens to all you guys once and a while.

Pete, its about 2 and half miles now but once they get over the bridge, Games on brother. there are a few good other RR's close by so your trip will be enjoyable as far as trains go.

And John NO.............. I dont ride Trains. Very unsafe they are.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good video. well done.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

Herewith is a public apology for being an insensitive schmuck. I must admit to assuming that the folks on the forum have a certain level of proficiency with searching the net, and it is not completely reasonable. I will admit that my short were kind of bunched up [Nick] because I was trying to do the software installs on a new system after the hard drive went south on our six year old Dell laptop. I was in need of a serious attitude adjustment.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a great Video Glad to see it back in runing condition. I like the paint schemem on the RS too


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome video


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I read the thread title as "A new RR tourist is born."


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr rivet apology accepted. I was just trying to have a frendly conversation.We being my wife and myself enjoying riding tourist trains and finding new ones is always good. Nick thanks for the response.Also we enjoyed the video.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Lots and lots of work! Those guys are to be congratulated. Thanks, Nick. The rails are 1' 8.5" too wide for my preference, but that's more than compensated for by running an old Alco.  And that _is_ a sharp looking paint job to boot! (Yes, even an avowed narrow gauge steam guy like myself has a soft spot for some infernal combustion locos.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Nick. Always nice to hear of a new start up. Guess we will put you on Amtrk to head west to Cal next month. It help's sooth and relax folks. You need to try it you might like it. Safer than Planes. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys.







I'l keep this thread going for a bit and will add pictures as we go.

The bridge in Question !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















Fixalbe ? They seem to think so. I looked at it today doesnt look all that bad to me...............











After bridge is repaired a mile beond that they will be scrapping these cars cause they are just to far gone to be restored so i hear.











There are 4 of them one of which i though was a doodlbug because of the cow ketcher on the front but i looked under the
trucks and they have no motors ???????????????? Also look inside at the modern Air condition for the time.........





















Bad shape these cars are in and its a darn shame.




















Once these are cleared should be smooth sailing for many miles

Tender below along with its engine are under going resteration as we speek.











Next part of the story coming soon..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least Nick I got to see the new Camaro. Glade to see that they are going to get the rest of the RR up and running. Later RJD


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

OOOOOOOOH those pictures are great keep um comin.

Cant believe you parked that nice car in the dirt !!!!

Lookin alful dirty as well, time for a bath.

Johnn


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

You should take a look here

Catskill MTN RR, insider thread 

Those coaches look like MU Interurban cars. Note the fixtures on the roof for pantographs. The steam locomotive style 'cow' catcher is an indicator. 

Gas or diesel powered 'doodle' bugs are more readily identified by exhaust stacks coming out of the roof. Also, they tend not to have a full coach compartment, since the motors were typically mounted to the floor (instead of underslung like on a RDC Budd Car).


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Mark, I book marked it.............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

They had a great run this weekend, lots of people were out.


----------

